# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie 28'er



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )



*GTdanni*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch


 

Man kann leider nicht mal ansatzweise auf den Fotos erkennen wie geil der Rahmen in der Sonne aussieht.




*neuroncrust*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Mein Edge. Den Rahmen habe ich hier im Forum von Bastieeeh gekauft, es ist ein 96er, der allerings 2007 zum ersten Mal aufgebaut wurde. Laufräder sind Campagnolo Zonda von 2007, die Gruppe ist Campagnolo Centaur von 2005. Die Decals waren ursprünglich gelb, glaube ich. Aber bei diesem Rad wollte ich alle Farbe bannen - bis auf den Akzent am Steuerrohr.



*B-Ston3D*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Rahmen: GT Virage ca. 1998
Gabel: CroMo double butted
Laufräder: DT Onyx auf DT TK 7.1
Reifen: Ritchey Alpha Bite
Spanner: 5 Kant Sicherheit
Schaltwerk/Hebel/Kassette/Kette: XT
Kurbel/Pedale: LX
Bremsen: Avid SD SL
Stütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Selle Freccia
Steuersatz: Mix aus Tange Seiki / Dia Compe
Vorbau: Tioga Alchemy
Lenker: ?, Butted Alloy 140gr.
Griffe: Moosgummie
Extras: Halterung für Licht, Flaschenöffner



*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunschbild




Parts







*mountymaus*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch





Parts






*
Manni1599*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




GT ZR 1.0  
Aufbau mit:
Gabel: GT Vollcarbon
LRS: Ambrosio Moena System
Reifen: Schwalbe Stelvio Front/Rear
Kurbel: Race Face Cadence Compact
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520
Schaltung: Campagnolo Daytona (Schaltwerk u. Werfer) Veloce Ergopower
Bremsen: Campagnolo Veloce
Sattelstütze: Trigon Carbon
Sattel: Fizik Arione TI
Lenker/Vorbau: Ritchey Pro



*GT-Sassy*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Schattenspiele




Modell:	Force
Rahmennummer:	R: S8BY01138; L: 018
Farbe:	Schwarz Glitter
Gabel:	GT
Steuersatz:	GT 1 Schraub
Vorbau:	ABT Schaft
Lenker:	THE 3T, 44cm
Bremsgriffe:	Shimano RSX STI 2x7
Schalthebel:	-
Griffe:	Lenkerband Xtreme  Schwarz/Gelb
Laufrad vorne:	Shimano HB-RM 40; Araya 700C
Reifen vorne:	Schwalbe Stelvio 700x23c
Laufrad hinten:	Shimano FH-RM 40
Reifen hinten:	Schwalbe Stelvio 700x23c
Sattelstütze:	Alu Schwarz eloxiert
Sattel:	Serval
Sattelklemme:	./.
Kurbel:	Shiman RSX 2Fach
Pedale:	Shimano SPD Rot
Umwerfer:	Shimano RS 100
Schaltwerk:	Shimano RSX
Bremse vorne:	Shimano Ultegra
Bremse hinten:	Shimano Exage Motion
Extra:	Flaschenhalter Ringle H2O grün, Klingel, Tacho Sigma 506



*DeepStar23*
Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




GT Edge BB
Gabel GT Alu
Steuersatz Cane Creek
Vorbau & Lenker Scorpo (Thomson coming soon) & Deda
Sattelstütze Kore
Lenkerband Fizik
Sattel SLR Trans Am
Bremsen Centaur Skeleton
Schalt-Bremshebel Campa Rekord 9fach
Schaltwerk Rekord
Umwerfer Chorus
Kurbel Centaur Ultra Torque
Pedale Look
Naben vorne Novatec,hinten Campa Rekord
Felgen Mavic Open Pro
Reifen Conti GP 4000S
Kette & Kassette Rekord 9fach



*
GT-Hinterland*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Wunschbild




Teileliste:
Felge vorn: Mavic CXP 23
Nabe vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Schnellspanner vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Felge hinten: Mavic CXP 23
Nabe hinten: Shimano Ultegra
Schnellspanner hinten: Shimano Ultegra
Reifen vorne: Continental Ultra Sport
Reifen hinten: Continental Ultra Sport
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: ITM Racing Super 330
Griffe: GT
Sattelstütze: Race Face Revolution 
Sattel: SDG Ti Fly
Sattelklemme: Integriert
Innenlager: Shimano Ultegra
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Kettenblätter: Shimano Ultegra
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Schalt- Bremshebel: Shimano Ultegra
Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra
Bremse vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Bremse hinten: Shimano Ultegra



*versus*
Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Das Rad war letztes Jahr schon dabei. Es wurden seither Lenkerband, Pedale und Sattel getauscht.


----------



## kingmoe (4. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. GT-Heini
3. Versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. versus
3. GT-Danni


----------



## Stemmel (4. Mai 2009)

hm, ich steh wohl auf farbig... 

1. GT-Hinterland 

2. GT-Heini

3. Manni1599


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

hab ich kopiert passt aber 100%tig


1. DeepStar23
2. GT-Heini
3. Versus


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini - den "will ich auch mal haben rahmen" perfekt aufgebaut
2. gt-danni - ich kenne die farbe live und war damals schwer in versuchung
3. deep star - bb und record: ein traum!


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. GTdanni
2. Neuroncrust
3.GT-Hinterland


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. gt heini
2. mountymaus
3. hinterland


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->   Versus
2 ->   neuroncrust
3 ->   deep star


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  Versus
2  neuroncrust
3  mountymaus


----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar - Schlicht und schön, ein Traum.
2. Versus - Den Rahmen würde ich auch sofort nehmen.
3. GTdanni - Brachiale Optik, cooles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. deepstar23
2. neuroncrust
3. mountymaus


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. Neurocrust
2. Versus
3. GT-Heini


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

1. Deepstar23
2. mountymaus
3. versus


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. GT-danni
3. Mountymaus


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2009)

1. Manni1599 
2. mountymaus
3. DeepStar23


----------



## Spaltinho (4. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. GT-Sassy
3. mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (5. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. manni1599
3. Versus


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. versus   ein traum in rot :0
2. manny
3. sassy


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini
2. mountymaus
3. versus


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 Manni1599
2 versus
3 GT-Heini


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Hinterland
2. gt-heini
3. manni1599


----------



## moitrich (5. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. gtdanni
3. mountymaus


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = DeepStar 23

2 = B-Ston3D

3 = mountymaus


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. mountymaus
3. neuroncrust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini
2. Deepstar23
3. mountymaus


----------



## fufa (5. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## lfo (6. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. GTdanni
3. mountymaus


----------



## rockhopper.comp (6. Mai 2009)

B-Ston3D
versus
mountymaus


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - versus
2. - GT-Hinterland
3. - neuroncrust


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. versus
3. deepstar23


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. b-ston3D
3. mountymaus


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Hinterland
2. neuroncrust
3. GT-Danni


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. GT-heini
3. versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwermer (7. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. versus
3. mountymaus


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-heini
2. versus
3. neuroncrust


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini

2. GT Hinterland

3. Deep Star 23


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1. Deepstar23
2. mountymaus
3. versus


----------



## korat (8. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. GT-heini
3. DeepStar23


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23

2. versus

3. mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus

2. manni1599

3. gt-hinterland


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2009)

*1.Versus*   zu geil die farbe zu geil die kurbel
2. DeepStar23
3. GT-Heini


----------



## chrrup150 (13. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. GT Heini
3. GT danni


----------



## omni (13. Mai 2009)

1. DeepStar23
2. mountymaus
3. neuroncrust


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini (ein wunderschöner Lotto, ich liebe Teamfarben...)
2. manni1599 (so eins hatte ich auch mal... )
3. GT-Hinterland (wer dafür bis nach Frankreich fährt, soll auch belohnt werden...)


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. neuroncrust
2. DeepStar23
3. mountymaus

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. GTdanni - sehr edel und erhaben ;-)
2. Versus - Farbe is Hammer !
3. GT-Hinterland - man kann den Speed förmlich sehen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

1) Versus
2) Neuroncrust
3) Deep Star 23


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. Versus
2. GT-danni
3. Manni1599


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. neuroncrust
3. deepstar23

... so und mit Zitat zählt's gleich doppelt!



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 1) Versus
> 2) Neuroncrust
> 3) Deep Star 23



P.S.: Für mich sind alle Sieger bzw. alle Bikes sehen irgendwie echt verdammt gut aus. Die Auswahl fällt wirklich verdammt schwer. Vielen Dank an alle, dass Ihr uns hier so schöne Bikes zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

1. versus
2. mountymaus
3. neuroncrust


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

